# Front Derailleur Clamp Diameter for 04 Litespeed Classic



## mshamel (Feb 1, 2005)

I just picked bought an 04 Classic on ebay and I'm going to switch the parts over from my current bike (02 Cannondale R2000). The frame hasn't arrived yet, so I went online, but cant seem to locate the front derailleur clamp diameter. I believe it will be 31.8 or 34.9?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*31.8 on the Classic.*



mshamel said:


> I just picked bought an 04 Classic on ebay and I'm going to switch the parts over from my current bike (02 Cannondale R2000). The frame hasn't arrived yet, so I went online, but cant seem to locate the front derailleur clamp diameter. I believe it will be 31.8 or 34.9?


123445!


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

31.8 is correct. Have fun with your new bike. 

Herbert

Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------



## mshamel (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks guys. Its gonna be here in a few days. My first TI bike, I cant wait!
Its time to put the old crackendale out to pasture.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Enjoy it!*



mshamel said:


> Thanks guys. Its gonna be here in a few days. My first TI bike, I cant wait!
> Its time to put the old crackendale out to pasture.


I have two Litespeed's in the stable. One custom Classic and a Vortex and would not trade them for anything.


----------

